# taking boat of trailer?



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

O.K. I am wanting to start on the paint job on the boat but since no lift is available what is the best and safest to take the boat off the trailer to be able to begin the prep work? I am planning on putting bottom paint on also so I need to be able to get under her.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple of floor jacks and blocks. Once the trailer is out support the weight of the boat on the keel and block the chines to keep it upright. A strong tree branch and a come along works good for the transom if you have the tree.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bamasam (11/27/2007)*O.K. I am wanting to start on the paint job on the boat but since no lift is available what is the best and safest to take the boat off the trailer to be able to begin the prep work? I am planning on putting bottom paint on also so I need to be able to get under her.






Why are you putting bottom paint on the boat? Bottom paint on a trailered boat reduces the value of the boat.



Pposition the trailer where you want to set the boat. Lower the tounge jack all the way. Position block's under the back of the hull at the outer edges. [Chine] [NOT concrete blocks!]



Now raise the tounge jack. The a$$ end of the boat will set on the blocks.



Now with a floor jack and blocks. [NOT concrete blocks] Jack on the keel at the forward end of the boat. Slide the trailer forward until the trailer crossmember is almost in contact with the jack. Now position the blocks on the backside of the crossmember and lower the jack. Slid the trailer forward. You may need to do that several times to get the trailer past all the crossmembers.



Secure the boat well. It still needs boat stand with the chain connecting them to keep them from kicking out.



Remember! This whole project is not worth your life or the damage that will happen if the boat falls.



Work safely and spend the money to MAKE IT SAFE!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Or........... You might find a crane operator that would like a nice slab poured. Network it Sam. You've got to know enough people in the business that you could get a crane or a high lift to swing by on the way back from a job and help you set it.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a set of boat stands you are welcome to borrow if needed, note that the weight must be carried by the keel, the stands just keep it upright... 

rich


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Rich but wife has informed me that I can wait till after Christmas before I junk up our driveway more. :banghead

I guess she is wanting to put out a couple of thousand lights to impress the squirrels and deer again this year!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is one way you could do it.









But, if you do use this method, I would hire a professional.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Whats funny Curtis is that looks like my truck.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Im sorry, I couldn't resist. The two threads were one above the other, and the irony was killing me.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Support the boat and then let the air out of the trailer tires. Or just take it to the local marina and have them pick it up with a fork lift and set it on work stands. Or a lot of baloons and helium, sorry couldn't help myself.


----------

